# xbiff in the modern era



## decuser (Jul 22, 2020)

So, I'm doing TWM these days and I want a mail notifier. xbiff doesn't seem to work with mail as it's set up by default. Is there an alternative that hooks up with mail? Or do I just need to change the configuration somehow?


----------



## decuser (Jul 22, 2020)

Well, apparently, it still works. Just gotta send email to the right user!


----------



## nik0tine (Jul 22, 2020)

I like the auto sleep you are working on how do y'all reverse the video n the console?


----------

